

How to Build an Effective Startup Press Kit - erin_bury
http://sprouter.com/blog/how-to-build-an-effective-startup-press-kit/

======
tptacek
Careful; this is the kind of thing you can burn a lot of time and money on
without seeing a dime of improved outcome. The companies that get the most
continuous media attention aren't getting it because of their press kits.

If I hired a marketing person (it's been considered) and they told me they
were going to spend a week or two making hard-copy designer-y drop-off press
kits, I'd have a very hard conversation with them about business objectives.

~~~
erin_bury
Definitely agreed - it's not the key to getting media attention, but it makes
it easier. Shouldn't take more than a few hours to put together a press kit.
To me a hard copy press kit is more of a launch buzz activity than PR, and
also shouldn't take long.

------
sambeau
If you want to see the best example of how to this you need only to look at

<http://www.apple.com/pr/>

This is the reason it is rare to see a scrappy image of any of Apple's
products anywhere (and why Apple products often get used as stock material for
other companies).

The Photoshop files are worth studying too - they are often layered and
include proper colour-calibration points etc.

Apple treats the press with respect here - there are no stupid barriers to
getting a story out (and no gimmicks either - just good clean copy and good
clean images).

~~~
Punter
great example!

------
rriepe
This is a solid example of some old-school PR.

I wouldn't recommend it to tech companies in general, though. In tech, it's a
novelty that gets a few bonus points for being rare. But I think it can
ultimately send the wrong message. The tech media is immersed in technology
and they expect companies to distinguish themselves through technology.

Also, a good portion of them have a superiority complex against PR, and doing
anything overtly PR-like will hurt your chances of getting covered. This isn't
as bad as sending them a press release, but it's definitely a classic PR move,
and for some that leaves a bad taste.

Remember, you're not trying to _get_ people to write about you. You're trying
to make it easy for people to write about you.

------
oniTony
Dropping off a physical press kit that is unique and design~y enough might get
some press coverage... about the kit itself.

~~~
bcrawford
I'd get Rachel Sequoia to design mine.

